# North Korea show's Sony who's boss



## Jarnhamar (17 Dec 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/the-interview-screenings-cancelled-at-some-theatres-after-hackers-threaten-9-11-style-attacks-1.2875990


> The blow that the hacking attack has dealt Sony is spreading beyond the entertainment corporation itself to theatre chains and movie goers alike. And the financial toll is adding up, too.
> 
> Threats of violence against movie theatres. The New York premiere of The Interview cancelled. Leaks of thousands more private emails. Lawsuits by former employees that could cost tens of millions in damages.
> 
> ...



I can't help but wonder if they were worried about physical attacks or just worried their secrets and hacked emails were gonna be made public.


----------



## Tibbson (17 Dec 2014)

Ass the CNN commentator just noted, this was the first major public cyber attack against the US by a foreign government and they've lost.  ISIS and others must be just waiting their turn.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Dec 2014)

It's total capitulation now as they're reporting on radio that Sony won't release it at all.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2014)

This is silly.  Everyone laughs at the puppets in "Team America".  Prior to WW II, Charlie Chaplin made a film "The Great Dictator".  How many films have we seen that had plots including the assassination of the US President or some other world leader?   This is capitalizing on the fears of the Public in a time where ISIL and other fanatics are heavy on their minds.


----------



## cryco (18 Dec 2014)

Did not expect Sony to pull the movie. What kind of secrets are the covering up? 
Way to pave the way for other terrorist organizations Sony.


----------



## Strike (18 Dec 2014)

This is so disheartening, knowing someone who played a role in the film and how his career is directly affected by this movie not playing in theatres.


----------



## OldTanker (18 Dec 2014)

Or this is a great PR move on Sony's part. Now everybody is discussing what was was probably a pretty mundane movie. How many people will buy the DVD just to see what all the fuss was about or to show they "won't be pushed around by North Korea"?


----------



## a_majoor (18 Dec 2014)

On the bad side, this will pave the way for future attacks on US and Western industry, free speech and political freedoms in general.

On the good side, the North Koreans revealed their hand over a relatively trivial event, giving *us* a large window on their abilities and perhaps other enablers.

The proper counter response would be for Sony to print millions of copies of "The Interview" with Korean subtitles or overdubbing and drop them on the DPRK via balloons and the various other means DVD's are smuggled into the DPRK. Dropping in millions of Sony DVD players, TV's and tablets to distribute the movie and facilitate playing it would also be an appropriate counter response, and an effective stick in the eye (or two word response involving sex and travel) to North Korean terrorist tactics.


----------



## Hisoyaki (18 Dec 2014)

OldTanker said:
			
		

> Or this is a great PR move on Sony's part. Now everybody is discussing what was was probably a pretty mundane movie. How many people will buy the DVD just to see what all the fuss was about or to show they "won't be pushed around by North Korea"?



The PR team have deep pockets and connections as it had involved the White House in the scheme.


----------



## Cloud Cover (18 Dec 2014)

Well China must be saying "WTF- we've done worse and no one ever paid up like that?".  I can tell you for a fact that major corporations across NA and EUR are shitting their pants, because most if not all of them have been hacked to a similar degree or worse [including the company I work for.]


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Dec 2014)

OldTanker said:
			
		

> Or this is a great PR move on Sony's part. Now everybody is discussing what was was probably a pretty mundane movie. How many people will buy the DVD just to see what all the fuss was about or to show they "won't be pushed around by North Korea"?



There is no plans for a DVD Release


----------



## Cloud Cover (18 Dec 2014)

Would be funny if they next hacked iTunes and put it up for sale/rent there...


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Dec 2014)

Korea's objective was to squash the movie being seen.  If Sony Pictures had any stones they'd flood the interwebs with it for free world wide so the whole planet can laugh at that little mushroom headed oompaloompa.


----------



## Cloud Cover (18 Dec 2014)

He kind of reminds me of Stephen Harper, but with an actual sense of humour even if it is twisted.


----------



## McG (19 Dec 2014)

Well, the FBI has confirmed that the North Korean government did the attack, and Obama chastises Sony for canceling the launch of its movie.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/sony-made-a-mistake-axing-the-interview-obama-says-1.2879097
http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/obama-says-sony-made-a-mistake-in-pulling-film-1.2155129


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Dec 2014)

cryco said:
			
		

> Did not expect Sony to pull the movie. What kind of secrets are the covering up?



Infidelity


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Dec 2014)

It's kinda funny ~ funny peculiar rather than funny "ho ho," but a bit of that, too ~ we used to use Hollywood as part of our "soft power" to help us win the old, big, Cold War (think films like e.g. _"Twelve Angry Men"_ that the Russians allowed into Eastern Europe, thinking it made America look bad, and how it sparked a social revolution in the East) and now Hollywood runs and hides from a two-bit thug running the high tech equivalent of the old, old neighbourhood _protection racket_.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Dec 2014)

North Korean IP's are having difficulty connecting to the internet today. ;D

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/22/7434201/north-korea-internet-problems-after-obama-response-sony-hack


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Dec 2014)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> North Korean IP's are having difficulty connecting to the internet today. ;D
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/22/7434201/north-korea-internet-problems-after-obama-response-sony-hack



Merry Christmas  :subbies:


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2014)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> North Korean IP's are having difficulty connecting to the internet today. ;D
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/22/7434201/north-korea-internet-problems-after-obama-response-sony-hack


Funny, that ....


----------



## McG (22 Dec 2014)

The US is neither denying nor admitting to causing this.  It would be interesting to know if this is a government response or a more private responce by "hacktivists".


----------



## quadrapiper (22 Dec 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> The US is neither denying nor admitting to causing this.  It would be interesting to know if this is a government response or a more private responce by "hacktivists".


"Quiet" slap from the PRC?


----------



## thehare (22 Dec 2014)

While it's just speculation on my part, Anonymous has declared they are going to be responding against NK in the next few days, under the label of "Operation RIP North Korea", so perhaps this was carried out by them.

Now this event could have been a normal technical difficulty experienced by the North Koreans, an attack by the US, Anonymous, etc (it's anyone's guess at this point) but if Anonymous' history has any bearing on what North Korea is to expect they should be expecting official networks and computer systems nonoperational very soon.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Dec 2014)

The North Koreans are back online.The next time maybe it will be the cell phone network.


----------



## ShadyBrah (23 Dec 2014)

CNN reporting Korea is offline again. Hopefully this entertainment continues... All over a movie.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2014)

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> CNN reporting Korea is offline again. Hopefully this entertainment continues... All over a movie.



New movie plot: "The assassination of North Korean IP addresses."


----------



## a_majoor (23 Dec 2014)

Maybe the next hack should be to download the _entire_ Sony catalogue of movies and entertainment into the DPRK.... >


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2014)

Meanwhile, take THAT North Korea!


> Sony Pictures Entertainment announced Tuesday a limited theatrical release of ‘‘The Interview’’ beginning Thursday, putting back into the theaters the comedy that prompted an international incident with North Korea and outrage over its cancelled release.
> 
> Sony Entertainment CEO Michael Lynton said Tuesday that Seth Rogen’s North Korea farce ‘‘will be in a number of theaters on Christmas Day.’’ He said Sony also is continuing its efforts to release the film on more platforms and in more theaters.
> 
> ...


----------



## reccecrewman (23 Dec 2014)

It remains to be seen if they follow through with their threats to attack theatres that premiere the film.... Either theatres will be empty where it premieres out of fear, or, the extreme opposite and people will jam the theatres to thumb their noses to the N. Koreans. Watch and shoot I guess...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2014)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> It remains to be seen if they follow through with their threats to attack theatres that premiere the film.... Either theatres will be empty where it premieres out of fear, or, the extreme opposite and people will jam the theatres to thumb their noses to the N. Koreans. *Watch and shoot I guess...
> *



Hope that's not a prediction


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Dec 2014)

I am pretty sure that, even with this rather weak President, if a theatre goer even so much as suffers a scratch while watching this movie, it will feel like the Tomahawk missiles are belt fed, over Pyongyang.

In fact, that probably should have been the first U.S. statement when the theatre threat came to light. Enough is enough with that cheese fed dough-boy already.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that, even with this rather weak President, if a theatre goer even so much as suffers a scratch while watching this movie, it will feel like the Tomahawk missiles are belt fed, over Pyongyang.
> 
> In fact, that probably should have been the first U.S. statement when the theatre threat came to light. Enough is enough with that cheese fed dough-boy already.



The problem is all the sebaceous scrotums out there looking for an excuse and 15 minutes.


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2014)

thehare said:
			
		

> While it's just speculation on my part, Anonymous has declared they are going to be responding against NK in the next few days, under the label of "Operation RIP North Korea", so perhaps this was carried out by them.
> 
> Now this event could have been a normal technical difficulty experienced by the North Koreans, an attack by the US, Anonymous, etc (it's anyone's guess at this point) but if Anonymous' history has any bearing on what North Korea is to expect they should be expecting official networks and computer systems nonoperational very soon.



Nah. Anonymous is too busy knotting their knickers over the whole Iggy Azalea / Azalea Banks crap war.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/112865/post-1343234.html#msg1343234


----------



## thehare (23 Dec 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> Nah. Anonymous is too busy knotting their knickers over the whole Iggy Azalea / Azalea Banks crap war.
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/112865/post-1343234.html#msg1343234



Ya, sometimes they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed. They claim to be for freedom of expression (i.e. this NK incident) but I guess that only matters if they agree with what you say  :facepalm:

Just thought I'd bring up the possibility of them taking action against NK as "hacktivists" were mentioned haha :surrender:


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Dec 2014)

NK lost their internet connection today for a few hours.Despite the Presidents vow to retaliate I wonder why stuxnet or some other nasty internet bug hasnt invaded their military computer network.


----------



## cupper (28 Dec 2014)

I wonder if the problem is that they just upgraded to Windows 8?


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Dec 2014)

A cracked version of windows 8 ?  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Dec 2014)

They likely just moved up to Win 95 therefore defeating any attempts to hack into them as no one remembers how to.

This is how NK deals with the world
http://youtu.be/5TEvacFETvM


----------

